# Shaolin Lomita



## Mider1985 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ive been trying to find a good school on the net in Los Angeles, Ca that teaches Shaolin Arts i mean the whole thing like the animal forms mantis, tiger, crane, etc etc. As of yet i only found shaolin lomita, but people on Bullshido critize it because Shaolin Lomita claims to be able to teach artery breaks as well as poison hand I have no idea what either of these are. But supposidly there impossible to do. They also say that the lack of sanda and sparring classes is not a good thing I just wanted peoples opinion on shaolin lomita or a school in L.A. that actually teaches Southern and Northern shaolin.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 15, 2010)

Let your google fu lead the way but here are some starts...

Bucksam Kong - Hung Ga
Kisu - Bak Siu Lum
Manny Rodriguez - Chow Ga Tang Lang
Kenny Edwards - Ying Jow Pai


----------



## David43515 (Jul 15, 2010)

Never heard of Shaolin Lomita. But I believe Ark Wong`s grandson still runs his old school in LA. If you`re looking for 5 animal shaolin it`d be hard to find a place with a better rep.


----------

